# WiFi Connection with Reliance Netconnect+ broadband dongle..[know nothing, complete noob]



## vishnov (May 18, 2014)

Hi guys..i need some of your help! I own a reliance netconnect+ broadband dongle (Huawei EC150). What can i do (or what do i need to buy) to create a WiFi zone in my home to connect few smartphones and a laptop? I live in 900sq.ft. 3bhk a flat. I need sufficient signal strength in all rooms. I may also to use it while traveling to create a WiFi network on-the-go. My budget is 1200 max. and is it possible within my budget? What all do i need to know? PLZ HELP!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2014)

You have two options - either buy a router supporting dongles, or buy another dongle with built in wifi.

First purpose can be served by both options but second purpose nullifies first option, so basically you need to buy a dongle having wifi capabilities. It comes in two flavours, one supporting max 7.2 mbps, and another 21.x mbps. Costs - 1.5k and 2.3k respectively.


----------



## vishnov (May 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> You have two options - either buy a router supporting dongles, or buy another dongle with built in wifi.
> 
> First purpose can be served by both options but second purpose nullifies first option, so basically you need to buy a dongle having wifi capabilities. It comes in two flavours, one supporting max 7.2 mbps, and another 21.x mbps. Costs - 1.5k and 2.3k respectively.



thnx, but what are my options if i consider a router *only* for home? which routers supporting dongles are best vfm in my price bracket?? thnx again!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2014)

vishnov said:


> thnx, but what are my options if i consider a router *only* for home? which routers supporting dongles are best vfm in my price bracket?? thnx again!



There aren't many in your price bracket. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] recently made a purchase, he may give you more detail of options available.


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2014)

I bought TP Link TL-MR3420 which costed me Rs 2150 from offline market. My requirement was a wifi router which was compatible with Huawei E1731.

But while my research, I came across other routers which were either low on price or low on range. The summary was that in your budget it's impossible to get a router with 3G dongle support which also covers the area you want to cover.

So TL-MR3420 may be your only choice. The compatibility list shows EC150 as compatible. But do your own research, since it also states V1 only is supported.

You may also look into ASUS RTN10U B which is also compatible with the dongle you have. But it's out of stock from everywhere (including offline market) and in addition, also priced above  your budget.

You may want to refer my thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...nternet-usb-dongle-support-budget-2-2-5k.html


----------



## vishnov (May 19, 2014)

thnx [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] and [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] for your response guys.. my doubts are a bit clearer now!


----------

